# xabiachica



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

New mod
Very strict


Welcome


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> New mod
> Very strict
> 
> 
> Welcome


you couldn't just let me sneak in quietly, could you?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hola 


Maiden xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> New mod
> Very strict
> 
> 
> Welcome


Goody!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Goody!


goody that I'm strict??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> goody that I'm strict??


That you're a mod, silly!

I don't care if you're strict - keep out the riff raff (IT'S A JOKE!!)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That you're a mod, silly!
> 
> I don't care if you're strict - keep out the riff raff (IT'S A JOKE!!)


you'll have to shout a bit louder


I'm a little deaf


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm really glad you're wearing "the badge"!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm really glad you're wearing "the badge"!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


can I take it off when I go to bed?


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> can I take it off when I go to bed?


Take off whatever you like but send us a photo
[sexist! censor, censor, censor]


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

This cannot be true. 
Its too hot for Hell to have frozen over!
He He.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sat said:


> This cannot be true.
> Its too hot for Hell to have frozen over!
> He He.


I know where to find you - watch it!!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabia trying to keep us lot in order you'll need your online shopping even more now 

I'm sort of with JB (I think ) in that all mods should have a foto of themselves. Jo's foto sort of had a semi stern look giving weight to here authority - although she was always a sweetie


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh god, another boss!

Not that I mind of course, no, I think it's a great idea and IMO there's no better person for the job, an excellent choice


Doggy
p.s. Can I stop crawling now?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

YAY!!!! Congratulations Xabiachica!!! :clap2: Absolutely spot on.

xxxxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Definitely. well done, xabiachica. Great news.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> xabia trying to keep us lot in order you'll need your online shopping even more now
> 
> I'm sort of with JB (I think ) in that all mods should have a foto of themselves. Jo's foto sort of had a semi stern look giving weight to here authority - although she was always a sweetie


but I do look like a sunflower

Stravinsky doesn't look like a drunk fat cat though


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Oh god, another boss!
> 
> Not that I mind of course, no, I think it's a great idea and IMO there's no better person for the job, an excellent choice
> 
> ...


yes, I think you'd better before I send the


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks Tally & Caz


----------

